
Is It Peacetime or Wartime in USA? (2014) - capableweb
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/09/obamas-losing-battle-with-perpetual-war/380060/
======
capableweb
Meta: I did editorialize the title as "America" is not as clear as "USA" and I
don't want to confuse people.

